# http://www.inhumane.org/



## LindaDwyer (Apr 9, 2012)

I think its important to keep this site on everyone's minds. This is the national animal abuse website. 

Originally started for breeders and adopters to be able to check out potential buyers and would be adopters to see if they have ever been charged/convicted of animal abuse.

I volunteer on this website and would like your feedback on what you think of the site and please feel free to pass this along to anyone you know that might be interested


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

This has already been listed in the General Information forum. I am locking this duplicate thread.


----------

